#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Penang, Fort Cornwallis

## dirtydog

Now this place is quite old, it costs 3 ringit to get in and is worth the money if your bored shitless, the adverts tell you about all the staff dressed up in colonial gear etc and there being guides, well to tell you the truth the woman in the ticket counter is dressed up in colonial gear, but as she is behind dark glass in her little booth you don't actually get to see her, the only reason I saw her was cos she came out and asked if I wanted my picture taken with the old statue of Francis Light, the other staff dressed up in the dress of the times must have been in hiding.

Anyway onto the history of the fort I suppose, Francis Light zoomed in there in 1786, whooped there asses and built a fort, this is a star shaped fort, and no, I have no idea why it is a star shaped fort, anyway he named it after his buddy Charles Cornwallis who was like the top dog in Bengal, yep he was the governor general.

In 1789 Francis Light rebuilt it again, not sure why but he got convicts to build it for him so he got it done real cheap, 67,000 spainish dollars dont sound so bad does it  :Smile:  well thats how much it cost him and they lazy gits didn't finish till 1793.

Anyway this was the first military installation of the East India company, didn't they supply tea? I just couldn't imagine a tea bag company needing the military....

Anyway the whiteys stayed in the fort and the slaves had to live outside the fort.

They also had a big moat around the fort, 10 meters wide and 2 meters deep, they filled that in about 100 years ago due to malaria, although I got bitten to fok there by the old tiger striped daytime mossies.

*Penang Visa Run Page*








*Malaysia News Headlines*
*Penang News Headlines*
*Malaysia Weather Forecasts*
*World Time Zones*
*Currency Convertor*

*From the Tourism Board.*

Fort Cornwallis’ history dated back to the starting point when Sir Captain Francis Light from the British East India Company, first landed on the island with his crew in the year 1786. He was to take possession of the island from the Sultan of Kedah back then, to serve as a base or stop-over for the British company’s spice and silk trading route. 

In order to protect the base from any foreign military forces, pirates and even Kedah itself, Francis Light decided to build a fort on the cape of the island’s north eastern coast, overlooking the sea -where he first set foot. The initial simple fort was made out of only ‘nibong’ palm trunks as stockades, without any concrete structures. Francis Light named the fort after the Governor General in Bengal at that time – Charles Cornwallis. The fort was only reinforced with bricks years later again by Francis Light but under a different Governor, designing it as a star-shape, covering approximately 418 square feet.

And though, the intention of the fort was built to withhold and defend attacks from enemy invasions, apparently no battles ever occurred throughout the headship of the British company at the fort. In the end, it is used more for administrative and storage base rather than a combat ground.

When visiting the fort, the five major must-see artefacts are, first and foremost, the statue of the legendary Sir Captain Francis Light. In fact, no visitors would be able to miss the statue of Francis Light as its positioned overlooking the fort entrance, greeting visitors. The bronze statue was sculpted by F.J. Wilcoxson in the year 1936 to commemorate the 150th anniversary of Francis Light’s historic landing. Today, this statue, even though was sculptured based on his son, William Light’s picture, it is undeniably one of the famous icons associated with the history of the colonial era of Penang Island.

The second must-see artefact would be the infamous Sri Rambai cannon, which has a history and folklore of its own standing. The cannon were originally a gift from the Dutch to the Sultan of Johor in 1606. The cannon was then seized by the Portuguese, taken to Java, then Acheh, before being seized by British in Kuala Selangor and brought to Penang to be placed in Fort Cornwallis. 

As for the folklore, it is believed that infertile women would be able to conceive if they were to place flowers on the barrel of the Sri Rambai cannon, as the cannon is believed to possess superior powers that can grant the wishes of the women asking. As present, there are a total of seventeen cannons, the largest being Sri Rambai, alongside the fort’s northwest surrounding perimeters facing the sea.

Next would be the gun powder magazine in which explosives were once stored during the British administration in anticipation for a battle. It was constructed in 1814. The structure of the bunker was built in the shape of a pill box with a thick wall to minimise damage should there be any explosions that may happen. The magazine is located at its origin place at the northwest corner of the fort. It is strategically located at the spot whereby its ammunitions are near the surrounding cannons, especially the Sri Rambai. 

The ever first Christian chapel, as well as one of the earliest roofed structures in the history of Penang, can be found inside the fort. The small modest chapel was constructed in 1799 at the south west corner of the fort, just beside the jail cell. It was recorded that after Francis Light died, his widow, Martina Rozells, remarried to John Timmers in the chapel on the same year it was built.

Last but not least, beside the chapel, will be the row of barracks and a small jail cell that are still in its origin state which was built in 1811. The barracks were believed to be used as storage for artilleries. As for the small jail cell, it’s in between the barracks and the chapel. But now, instead of a jail, it is now a favourite photographing spot whereby visitors would get the feel of being in prison behind bars and be photographed from the outside, complete with the prisoner cell’s number.

For those who would want to get more insight on the extensive history of the fort, trade agreements of British East India Company, initial developments of Penang islands and much more, you can find the vast information on the history boards. The boards are placed in the barracks which temporary serves as gallery to visitors now. Archaeological findings, which were excavated in the fort’s ground many years ago, are also exhibited for visitors to marvel.

As to add more photographing pleasure to visitors, two photo boards with colonial images are erected at the open field of the fort. These photo boards are very much the favourite spot for visitors to capture pictures of themselves with the colonial image as the backdrop.

For visitors who would like to bring a memento back home, there is a kiosk in the fort which sells small souvenirs and also some light refreshments.

As a site which is rich in history, Fort Cornwallis is often chosen as the preferred venue for major cultural and festival celebrations of the Penang state. These events are conveniently held at the open air amphitheatre which is situated right in the middle of the fort’s ground. 

Presently, Fort Cornwallis is a preserved historical landmark, and it’s in the core zone of the Georgetown UNESCO World Heritage site. Coincidently, the fort is also right in the Georgetown city hub itself. All the distinctive structures and artefacts in the fort are still very much as intact as in its authentic state. Hence, it’s a unique combination of old meets modern tourist attractions. 

With that, the Fort Cornwallis is definitely a must stop-over site for anyone who wishes to experience the colonial beginnings of Penang island. It would definitely be a worthwhile historical visit.
Admission Fee
Adult : RM2.00
Child : RM1.00

Operating Hours
Open Daily : 9.00am - 7pm

Managed By:
Penang State Tourism Development and Culture
EXCO Office Level 53, Komtar, 10503 Penang
Tel: 04-6505136. Hotline: 016-4110000

----------


## dirtydog

Anyway as you will see they have a load of canons there, albeit all a bit rusty.

----------


## dirtydog

This is the main guy Francis Light, the next picture is supposedly his gun, I doubt it very much.

----------


## dirtydog

Now this canon is the one to get your bird pregnant, us uk bstards stole it from the dutch, it is called the Seri Rambai and was made in 1603, but if your bird goes there and sticks flowers near it she will be up the duff quicker than you can blinkj your eye, well that"s what they reckon anyway.






very phallic

----------


## dirtydog

Next up we have the gunpowder magazine, I did laugh when I saw the no smoking sign as I walked in there, a 1990s sign for the 1700s, now that was quite funny, so I didn't bother putting out my cigarette.






This they had built real strong, I was quite suprised.

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog

Living in the old fort dont look really comfortable.

----------


## dirtydog

But it does seem Francis Light did think of entertainment, although this building does look a bit newish.

----------


## dirtydog

Time for some pictures of canons I suppose.

----------


## dirtydog

On my wanders round the fort I came across this.






Now this was the corner where I could get a picture of the famous clock tower in Penang, I looked and there wernt no horse, yep it was a load of bollox the sign, so I opened the gate and went to take my picture of the clock tower, when I stepped into a pile of horse shite I did start wondering, then I heard the nasty viscious beast, I assumed it was a tape recording, you know like one of those joke things, fok was I wrong.

----------


## dirtydog

They even have a prisoner cell in the fort, what suprises me is that the jail is nicer than the tents the good guys stayed in, nice tiles and aircon aswell.







OK, maybe the aircon was a later addition  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

*Introduction*
Fort Cornwallis - named after the Governor-General in Bengal, Charles Cornwallis  is one of the most interesting historical landmarks in George Town, located close to the Esplanade, next to the Victoria Memorial Clock.
The fort's walls, roughly 10 feet high, are laid out in star-like formation. A stroll along the perimeters takes roughly 10 minutes. Inside the fort, one can still see some of the original structures built over a century ago, including a chapel, prison cells, which were once used as barracks, a munitions storage area, a harbour light once used to signal incoming ships, the original flagstaff and several old bronze canons, one of which is a Dutch canon called the Seri Rambai, dated 1603. An interesting note about the Seri Rambai - some locals believe that this particular canon can have a positive effect on a woman's fertility. 
Today, this privately managed historical site is popular among visitors, equipped with a tourist information kiosk, cafe, an open-air amphitheatre, a history gallery, a souvenir centre as well as guides who can take you around the fort grounds and provide you with a glimpse of the fort's history. 
Opening hours for Fort Cornwallis is from 8.30am to 6.30pm daily and the admission fees are RM3.00 for adults and RM2.00 for children below 12 years old. 
*History*
One of the earliest structures in Pulau Pinang, Fort Cornwallis was erected in 1786, not long after he acquired Pulau Pinang for the East India Company, from the Sultan of Kedah. The site where the fort was built is actually the first place where Light disembarked from his ship in 1768. Fort Cornwallis was originally built of nibong palms, but was replaced in 1804 with a sturdier stone and brick structure.
Although built for defense by design, throughout its existence, Fort Cornwallis served more as an administrative centre for the British, having survived without much threat of enemy attacks. Fort Cornwallis was once surrounded with a moat roughly 9m wide and 2m deep. Along the perimeters of the fort's wall, several canon bays were strategically placed overlooking the harbour in the north and the port activities along the eastern waterfront. In the 1920's due to a malaria outbreak in the area, the moat surrounding Fort Cornwallis was filled in. 
The chapel located on the south-west corner of the fort is the first chapel ever built on Penang island and was used by the British and Europeans living there. The first-ever recorded service, however was in 1799 when John Timmers wedded Martina Rozells, the widow of Francis Light. 
*Travel Advice*
Fort Cornwallis offers the service of friendly and knowledgeable tour guides, dressed up in smart, red colonial soldier outfits, who can give you a quick and insightful tour of the fort grounds for a small fee. Without the aid of a guidebook or background knowledge of Fort Cornwallis' history, engaging these guides to take you around will be well worth the money!

*For more information, please contact:*
Fort Cornwallis
Jalan Tun Syed Sheh Barakbah
10200 Georgetown, Penang
Tel: +604-2610260 / 261
Fax: +604-2610260
Email: sebagus@tm.net.my


http://www.virtualmalaysia.com/desti...ornwallis.html

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Nice post DD, but I'd re-check your dates in the OP mate (unless he had a time machine).

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

MtD posted a good side of Penang and now, DD shows us other side.

Nice.

----------


## dirtydog

Thank you marmers it has been corrected, yes gow, as you can see I am more into culture whereas marmers is more interested in getting pissed out of his head  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

The picture of the clock tower I forgot to post.




The clock tower at the junction of Jalan Tun Syed Sheh Barakbah and Lebuh Light. The clock tower was built to commemorate the Diamond Jubilee of Queen Victoria, it is 60 foot tall,  one foot for each year of Victoria's reign.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Another pic of the clock tower.

----------


## colourful-era

> Thank you marmers it has been corrected, yes gow, as you can see I am more into culture whereas marmers is more interested in getting pissed out of his head



I agree with that one - Marmite's no conoisseur of culture.  :Smile: 

Did you drink any Spey Royal down there Dog?  :Wink: 


I too saw that horse - the fucker nearly bit me when I was stroking the other more friendly one.

----------


## dirtydog

I believe I bought a bottle of Jim Bean at the duty free, may have been jonny walker though.
After seeing the wild bstard horse I assumed the other one was the same so steered clear of him, at first though i really did think it was one of those joke recordings that go off as you walk past a sensor.

----------


## DrAndy

> They also had a big moat around the fort, 10 meters wide and 2 meters deep, they filled that in about 100 years ago due to malaria, although I got bitten to fok there by the old tiger striped daytime mossies.


Oh dear DD, those Tiger mossies are the ones that carry Dengue fever!!

if you feel poorly, with flu like symptoms, go see a doc and tell him the possibility

I hope no probs though. I had Dengue a few years ago, luckily not a serious case, not nice.

Actually, you posted about a week ago, so you would be ill by now

----------


## terry57

hello dirty dog,

firstly i must comment on your wonderful pictures, as i have also feasted my eyes over this stupendous place.

unfortunately it was not complete when i visited the last time, which was 2 years ago and i ended up drinking carlsburg special brew for the rest of the arvo. :goldcup:  

i got to tell you mate,

that frigging carlsberg is one powerful brew and i was riding captain lightfoots horse that night im sure.  :Smile:  

anyway the bleeding hangover near on killed me and i was of the turps for a full 8 hours.  :Very Happy:  

being the good  trooper i am, i bolted back to the rubbity dub dub that night for another mind bending session and when they poored me out the front door i chowed down into a cracking laksa.

je--suss mate,  
im not eating anymore laksa's after drinking special brew,  as good old terry was feeling real crook the next day, not to mention the poor dog that i deposited it on to.  :saythat:  

besides that, i love penang as its a real nice layed back place full of lovely people and food.

cheers me old mate,  :Very Happy:  

the good reverend terence.   :star:

----------


## terry57

> Thank you marmers it has been corrected, yes gow, as you can see I am more into culture whereas marmers is more interested in getting pissed out of his head


 
not that theres anything wrong with that.  :Smile:

----------


## codefreeze

I can confirm those wild horses are vicious - I got bitten by one!  :Sad:

----------

